# Ist Retrofit eine Wesentliche Änderung der Anlage?



## Zonder (25 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

wir müssen bei einer 20 Jahre alten Anlage in unserem Haus die Steuerung erneuern (S5 -> TIA).
Der Not-Aus ist Hardwaremäsig verdrahtet und ist somit durch den Umbau nicht betroffen.

Wird die neue Steuerung in der Sicherheitsbewärtung trotzdem als "neue Baugruppe" betrachtet oder nicht?
Weil wenn es eine "neue Baugruppe" ist wäre das ja eine "wesentliche Änderung" der Anlage und man müsste ja dann die CE neu machen.


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

Mit deinem Begriff "neue Baugruppe" kann ich so direkt nichts anfangen.
Das kann dir bei der Bewertung helfen http://www.bmas.de/DE/Themen/Arbeit...r-wesentliche-veraenderung-von-maschinen.html 
kleiner Tipp, beim Retrofit keine neuen Funktionen erlauben und keine Leistungssteigerung.
Ebenso sollte sich der Betreiber im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung Gedanken machen, ob die Anlage noch nach Stand der Technik ist, vorallem was die Sicherheit betrifft. So eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung muss er regelmäßig machen und auch bei Umbauten/Retrofits. weise ihn darauf hin, denn aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen vor 20 Jahren meist nicht so optimal waren und der Stand der Technik heute ein ganz anderer ist.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Mai 2018)

Zonder schrieb:


> wir müssen bei einer 20 Jahre alten Anlage in unserem Haus die Steuerung erneuern (S5 -> TIA).
> Der Not-Aus ist Hardwaremäsig verdrahtet und ist somit durch den Umbau nicht betroffen.



Sölche Umbauten mach ich regelmässig.
Du brauchst dann keine neue Sicherheitsbewärtung.
Anders gesagt, unser firma macht keine.

Anders wird es wen Komponenten im Sicherheitskreis getausch werden.
Dann liefern wir eine neue SIL betrachtung.

Bram


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sölche Umbauten mach ich regelmässig.
> Du brauchst dann keine neue Sicherheitsbewärtung.
> Anders gesagt, unser firma macht keine.
> 
> ...


Falsch! Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen! Wende mein Interpretationspapier an. Wird wirklich nichts geändert? Genau betrachten


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Mai 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> Falsch! Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen! Wende mein Interpretationspapier an. Wird wirklich nichts geändert? Genau betrachten



Simmt Stevenn, Für jede Anlage ist es natürlich anders.
Für unsere ist es so das wir kein neue betrachtung brauchen.


----------



## Zonder (25 Mai 2018)

BMAS Produktsicherheitsgesetz/9. ProdSV:



> Hinweis:
> Unabhängig davon kann sich aber aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften für den Arbeitgeber, der
> die Maschine seinen Beschäftigten als Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung stellt, die Pflicht zur
> Festlegung zusätzlicher Schutzmaßnahmen ergeben.
> ...



Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass die Sicherheitsfunktionen der Anlage nicht ausreichen.
  Jedoch kann ich das nicht einfach den Verantwortlichen in der Firma sagen - da haben die was dagegen.


----------



## stevenn (25 Mai 2018)

dann sag es deinem Chef! Er soll es weitergeben


----------



## Safety (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo Zonder,
mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt in welchem Land Dein Arbeitgeber sitzt.
Wenn es um Deutschland geht muss eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV gemacht werden.
Hierzu habe ich auf meiner Homepage ein paar Fachbeiträge von uns hochgeladen.
http://deutschmann-safety.de/fachbeitraege/


----------

